# Smoked Habanero Pepper Hot Sauce



## burn-it (May 17, 2011)

Running out of hot sauce so I had to ready.  Smoked 1/2 cup onions and 4 habs with mesquite chips tonight.    














More to come tomorrow.  See ya soon!!

James


----------



## meateater (May 18, 2011)

Mmmmm.........Perty!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)




----------



## burn-it (May 18, 2011)

Burn-It said:


> Running out of hot sauce so I had to ready.  Smoked 1/2 cup onions and 4 habs with mesquite chips tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat up with a little olive oil and transfer to blender






Two 15oz cans tomato sauce over medium low heat







Two tablespoons chili powder







One tablespoon crushed red pepper flakes







One tablespoon paprika







Some salt and pepper







Mix it all up







transfer some sauce to the blender







Blend







Transfer to pot







Simmer and make a mess







Clean up the mess







Bottle







This will last me 3-4 weeks in the fridge.  I think I will put less chili powder next time.


----------



## burn-it (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah.  Kinda lost the smokiness of the peppers.


----------



## scarbelly (May 18, 2011)

That is some good sounding sauce. I will have to give that a try.  Any idea what the actual referigerated shelf life is?


----------



## burn-it (May 18, 2011)

Not sure.  It's never lasted long enough to go bad.  I found this link that says up to 6 months, but I'm not to sure about that.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100911150059AA9WBYG
 


Scarbelly said:


> That is some good sounding sauce. I will have to give that a try.  Any idea what the actual referigerated shelf life is?


----------



## fpnmf (May 18, 2011)

That is some fine looking sauce!!

  Craig


----------



## beer-b-q (May 18, 2011)

Looks like something I would like...


----------



## meateater (May 18, 2011)

3-4 weeks! Sorry I'm a chili head, that might last me a week. Great looking sauce!


----------



## scarbelly (May 19, 2011)

I will be in our San Diego branch tomorrow and could swing by and pick up my bottle tomorrow. Just let me know what is a good time


----------



## burn-it (May 19, 2011)

Where in SD?  I'm sure we can make it happen.
 


Scarbelly said:


> I will be in our San Diego branch tomorrow and could swing by and pick up my bottle tomorrow. Just let me know what is a good time


----------



## realtorterry (May 19, 2011)

awesome


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

Great recipe! Printed & filed.


----------



## dougmays (May 27, 2011)

going to save and file myself!  What would you say the heat level on this is? with the habs and pepper flakes it looks pretty spicy!  ever tried with jelepenos in place of habs?


----------



## burn-it (May 27, 2011)

I was just thinking that I needed to add MORE habs because its still not quite spicy enough for me.  But what's not spicy to me can too spicy for others.  I had to ask a coworker.  She loved the flavor but gave it 3-4 out of 10 for heat.  I'll be kickin it up next time.  Which will be soon because I just started in on the last bottle.

James
 


dougmays said:


> going to save and file myself!  What would you say the heat level on this is? with the habs and pepper flakes it looks pretty spicy!  ever tried with jelepenos in place of habs?


----------



## benderz85 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi there! Great stuff...going to try this over the weekend.

How long did you smoke the habs/onions for and at what heat?

Cheers!


----------



## burn-it (Jun 2, 2011)

About 250 for an hour or so.  Just until the habs are soft and you can you easily pull off the stems.  You want them to blend easily.   I just ran out and smoked more habs and onions for anohter batch.  this time I smokes 8 habs instead of 4.  Let me know what you think.
 


Benderz85 said:


> Hi there! Great stuff...going to try this over the weekend.
> 
> How long did you smoke the habs/onions for and at what heat?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## biaviian (Jun 2, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> That is some good sounding sauce. I will have to give that a try.  Any idea what the actual referigerated shelf life is?


I'd say it would be the same as the ketchup you used. You really aren't adding much that will speed up the spoilage.

I think I'll give this a whirl tomorrow.


----------

